# Fujitsu Siemens Xi 1546 Gebr. Preis?



## Knoppers (19. April 2009)

Hallo,

mein Vater will mir seinen Laptop verkaufen. Es handelt sich dabei wie oben schon erwähnt um einen Fujitsu Siemens Xi 1546. Leider gibt es ihn nicht mehr zu kaufen und deshalb wollte ich euch fragen, was der Laptop noch so wert wäre. Der Laptop ist 2 Jahre und 8 Monate alt und hat damals 1.499€ gekostet. Er ist in gutem Zustand und hat nach meinem Wissen noch keine Mängel.
Hier mal ein paar Daten:
CPU: Intel T2500 2.0GHz
RAM: 2 GB
Grafik: ATI Mobility Radeon X1800
HDD: 500 GB Raid 0
Bildschirm: 17" Widescreen glossy
Anschlüsse: 4x USB, DVI, LAN, ...

noch ne frage:
Kann man das Display irgendwie matt machen? Mich stört das glossige unheimlich. Ich hab gehört dass es Firmen gibt, die die Schirme mit einer Folie bekleben. Weiß jemand was das kostet und welchem Anbieter man da vertrauen kann?

mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Knoppers


----------



## PC Heini (19. April 2009)

Grüss Dich

Ist ne gute Frage.
Ein Vater schenkt dem Nachwuchs eigentlich die Ware 
Nun zu Deinem Fall; Ich würde da mal in Ricardo oder Ebay nachsehen, wie da die Angebote sind.
Ich würde höchstens noch 700.- hinlegen.


----------



## Knoppers (19. April 2009)

man kann ja nicht jeden Tag Geburtstag haben 
bei ebay gibts keine Angebote, da hab ich shcon geguckt.
Mich würd noch interessieren, ob jemand mit diesen Folien Erfahrung hat?


----------

